# Avon steelies rock!



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

My 3 man crew and I decided to leave the walleye rest for a wknd and planned a stealhead trip out of Avon sat morn. Ran N for 10 miles & set up in 60 fow. Didnt hav lines out yet and we had 3 on netted 1. Trolled NE for 5 miles. Program was #1 dipsy 75 back, #3 dipsy 150. 40 jets 120 back off little boards, all spoons, something orange. What a trip this was my first steelhead trip as a captain of my own boat. We put 15 steelies in the cooler and lost 15. 1 walleye and a perch. These fish are wild, gotta luv it when you look out at your little board and see a 28'' steely 3 ft in the air behind it! Thanks joewallguy for all your info. I'm not to computer savy so im not sure how to get pic on here but I think you can see them on my home page.
Good luck to all.


----------



## kingofthewater (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice, probably heading over to wheatley next weekend for steelie/perch combo trip. great day of fishing!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Were are cleaning a our 3 man limit as we speak. After a little R & R & B at the camper first. Went 15 for 29 by 1 today. Also 1 walleye and1 perch what a flipping blast. Im going back soon. Like wed. J.W. Knocked the snot out of them out there with us. Then went for eyes. pics to come. Hope your day off was worth it Trever


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Never steelhead fished on the lake, anyone care to give some pointers. Sure sounds like a blast

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

No expert, but figure out where they are hanging out (deep) and troll large stingers or whatever you like between 2 and 2.5. Pretty much walleye fishing but deeper and faster.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to wack em Ben.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone care to post a good starting point? Woul love to try for them this weekend


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Db. Start at 40n. 08 west. 1mi radius around that is where we were. Got our 15 in 4 1/2hrs. Goodluck. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

great, now i'm going to have to piss the wife off next weekend and point the needle north to feed my chrome addiction


----------



## LiveAction (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice Job on the Steelies! We usually go to wheatley for them but we are looking to go out of Avon area on saturday. If anyone is going for them on saturday any help on where to go would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingofthewater (Aug 4, 2006)

As I read the Canadian reports, looks like the steel are starting to show up there. Makes me wonder if those fish north of Avon will even be around this coming weekend. Steelhead are known for now you see me now you don't. They can be gone overnight. We are going out, just have to decide now Wheatley or Avon area. Can always get some excellent perchin in over in Wheatley too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I made it out there on sunday late afternoon. After we helped another boater get his boat out and on the trailer. Made the run fished about 1.5 hours befor storm chased us in, pulled 3 chrome and a nice eye. Hope to be back out soon those fish were on fire. Down riggers were the took all three. 42 down took one and 45 down on a sider took 2. Thanks for the numbers Joewallguy.


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job. I didn't know you could do so well out of Avon. I might have to try that some time. What kind of line, lb test do you use? Do you use snuffers, (bungie cord) Do they hang there all year round. What is there normal depth. Does seem they are too deep.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I use 15 pound big game for down riggers. Then braid for the rest ,snubbers are a must. 20 flouracarbon leaders. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent work guys. Just send them over to the North Shore for a while!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Just send them over to the North Shore for a while!!


Heck, they've been over there for the past few summers haven't they? 

Might as well give the Ohio guys a shot at 'em in Ohio waters! 

Sounds like a riot of a good time...always enjoy the pics and reports.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Time to bust out the riggers. Thanks for the reports guys. I'm going to try and wrangle up some chrome on thursday afternoon/evening I'll report back on my findings.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

BFG said:


> Heck, they've been over there for the past few summers haven't they?
> 
> Might as well give the Ohio guys a shot at 'em in Ohio waters!
> 
> Sounds like a riot of a good time...always enjoy the pics and reports.


it's been at least 10 years since we had em in big numbers on the south shore. last time was an unusually cool summer which is the opposite of this year....strange. sometimes i think we would be better off studying the smelt and emerald shiner habits than the actual game fish


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably going to try that area off Avon tomorrow morning depending on weather

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Last year, it never happened
Never found them. It is a here today, gone tomorrow game. Been at this a few years with friends at it a few years longer. Good notes and gps to reference. Not many put the work in on these fish. Pm me. We will be at them very early. Kevin shoot me your #


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

planning on setting lines down by 7 out there in the morning if weather allows channel 79 and we can ty to team up on them


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

we should be out there around 8 gotta wait on buddy to get out of work, will be monitoring 79


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Peeled a 4 man limit today. Had the pleasure of having joewallguy& beer batter on board today. I realize the bouy is on fire but these steelies are too. Gotta luv it when these chrome creatures are peeling drag, jumping and just trying to ruin your tackle. went 20 for 27 with 5 walleye today. 
By the way hows the boat traffic by the bouy?
I didnt have a boat in my road all day. 

Keep trollin


----------



## LiveAction (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey baiterben if you don't mind I was just wondering if you would share where you got the steelies. We are going on saturday and are just trying to get an idea on which way the pod is moving. Thanks


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep what a day again Ben.!! Think that makes your boat 34 for 52 on steel for 2 trip. I bet the walleyes are happy your leaving them alone. We were northwest of most just a few clicks


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice job guy. Did you land any big boys ? Got our freezer full of trout time to put more walleye in there and hopefully some perch. Good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

We never got into any of the super rockets, Our biggest was 28''s. we caught 4 of them in 2 trips. I cant imagine what a 12pdr would act like. Better have some stout tackle eh. 34 for 52 is pretty amazing for my first 2 trips. And ya my freezer is full of steel but boy are they fun to catch. Like wallguy said we were a few miles NW of the rest of the troops. But it realy dont matter, I heard guys on the radio saying they had 10 when we only had 4. I'd just keep hitting my waypoint where my first fish came sometimes nothing, sometimes a double.
Keep messing with lead lenghts it seems to change all day.

Good luck. Keep trolling


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Back to work where computer is thought I'd share a couple pics from last wk. Went out with baiter ben7-4 for Steel. Went out of Fairport for perch on my thompson 7-5 and only got 13 for 4 of us, a little bumpy in morning gave up around 11:30. on 7-7 out of Geneva with Ben again . We wacked 20 of em before calling it an early day found some nice ones. Thanks for the trips Ben. What an awesome couple days of fishin. Was great fishin with Joewalleguy and our friend Fender. Walleyein with Ben and Our friends Jim Whitehair and Bens Father in law.






[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Mcguyver (Apr 8, 2011)

Get r done! Nice Report!


----------

